# Please help!!



## plumbnewbie (Feb 28, 2012)

The coupling that attatches the pipe from my kitchen sink piping to my fridge is leaking. I cant get the pipe out of the coupling! Im attatching a pic below so you can see the type of coupling I have. Please help with any suggestions! Thanks!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Your profile says you're an apprentice so I'd ask your Journeyman to help you. If you do much service work, you should probably already know this but maybe you're mostly involved in new work? 

Either way, post an intro in the introduction section and you're much more likely to get help. 





Paul


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

John Guest could probably tell you how to get that fitting apart.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

AWWGH said:


> John Guest could probably tell you how to get that fitting apart.


Yeah but he's impossible to get ahold of.





Paul


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

O, I think I might know why it's leaking....


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

plumbnewbie said:


> The coupling that attatches the pipe from my kitchen sink piping to my fridge is leaking. I cant get the pipe out of the coupling! Im attatching a pic below so you can see the type of coupling I have. Please help with any suggestions! Thanks!


Post an intro, for now I'll I can tell you is it works like a Chinese finger trap.


----------



## Boomer! (Feb 24, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Post an intro, for now I'll I can tell you is it works like a Chinese finger trap.


I imagine these days we could probably tie up the average newbie apprentice for a day or two with one of those.

I can see some of the new guys hugging a beam during lunch...:laughing:


----------



## Platinum824 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Etiquette*

Should we help him or not. I do not know the proper etiquette on this one. I am a master plumber and have never introduced myself. Yes, he is an apprentice and probably doing this on the side. What is the protocal? Do we only help those who introduce or those who are not apprentices. Let me know. 

P.S. find out what a "Sharkbite" is


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Platinum824 said:


> Should we help him or not. I do not know the proper etiquette on this one. I am a master plumber and have never introduced myself. Yes, he is an apprentice and probably doing this on the side. What is the protocal? Do we only help those who introduce or those who are not apprentices. Let me know.
> 
> P.S. find out what a "Sharkbite" is


Time for you to go give your intro also


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Platinum824 said:


> Should we help him or not. I do not know the proper etiquette on this one. I am a master plumber and have never introduced myself. Yes, he is an apprentice and probably doing this on the side. What is the protocal? Do we only help those who introduce or those who are not apprentices. Let me know.
> 
> P.S. find out what a "Sharkbite" is


Speaking of introductions, where is yours ?

Post it here. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

plumbnewbie said:


> The coupling that attatches the pipe from my kitchen sink piping to my fridge is leaking. I cant get the pipe out of the coupling! Im attatching a pic below so you can see the type of coupling I have. Please help with any suggestions! Thanks!


I can tell you exactly how to removed that coupling. Just pm me your credit card number so I can charge you 90 an hour for my consultation! But you should know how to remove it or know some one that does!


----------



## Platinum824 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Post intro*

Ok everyone I posted mine now it is time for him to post his.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Ya need a modular spanner wrench to get that off

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Spin the side that is dripping to the right. Make sure not to go too far because as you spin that side to the right you will be loosing the other side.

Sent from my DROIDX using Plumbing Zone


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Be careful thats a claymore fitting it will blow the hands clean off any unlicensed plumber who handles it. 

Have fun.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Come on, its so simple. Cant imagine any plumber, even an apprentice not knowing.

Try here http://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Need a special tool for that.

Should be able to get it from a supplier in China. takes about 5 weeks to arrive by boat. Cost about $827.92, plus tax and shipping.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Pull it apart with a come-a-long!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

You guys are real jerks. The easiest way to fix that is to grab the fitting with pliers, and put a crimp in it. It will squeeze the O-ring inside of the fitting around the pipe and stop the leak. Make sure you grab it in the middle of the fitting, that is where the O-ring is. Give it a real good squeeze to get it to seal up.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Platinum824 said:


> Should we help him or not. I do not know the proper etiquette on this one. I am a master plumber and have never introduced myself. Yes, he is an apprentice and probably doing this on the side. What is the protocal? Do we only help those who introduce or those who are not apprentices. Let me know.
> 
> P.S. find out what a "Sharkbite" is


There is no "official rule" that mandates offering an intro. However, there are some very good reasons why many members do it without being asked multiple times and very good reasons why it is beneficial.

For more on that click here>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/

There is also no "written rule" that mandates that we help ANYBODY (licensed or not). 

So as far as protocol goes, if members view it as rude and insulting to ignore the obvious regarding a polite howdy and a handshake, then what might the alleged rude person reasonably expect? :whistling2: I'm thinking rudeness and insults might not be too surprising. 

Not saying it is right or wrong, just pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

Gosh you guys are something else, would it really hurt to answer the poor guys question!! Although that is REALLY basic...haha!!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Platinum824 said:


> Ok everyone I posted mine now it is time for him to post his.


I've got a bit of experience on these types of posts.... 

He's gone and will never return most likely.... 

I left this thread open only to see the funny(Not nice, I know)

Looks like it's run it's course....Say good night, Gracie...

This is not a DIY forum...

Closed...


----------

